# Positional Plagiocephaly Coding



## KarinRaus (Nov 22, 2013)

Query for all the Peds coders out there.  Our docs often see kids with positional plagiocephaly.    ICD-9 classifies plagiocephaly with only the 754.0 code, which is congenital.  My argument is that this is NOT a congenital condition, rather an acquired one, so therefore, I use the 738.19 for "other specified deformity of head".  How are others treating this condition?  Am curious to know if I'm way outside the curve.  Thanks!


----------

